# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Не получается удалить контрагентов в справочнике!

## ZAviator

Доброго времени.
Столкнутся с нестандартной для себя задачей:
В Бухгалтерии 8.2, редакция 2.0 (последний релиз) не получается удалить элемент справочника контрагенты.
При удалении помеченного объекта выдает Предупреждение "не удалось записать: "Контактная информация". Смотрю регистр сведений "Контактная информация" - он чистый. 
Сам контрагент переименовывается и редактируется нормально ,т.е. дает право на запись.
Дал пользователю права на удаление непосредственно, такая же ситуация. 
Потом написал обработку с удалением элемента - не помогло.
Сделал тестирование базы с уничтожение ссылок. Не прошло. Может, конечно пройтись ещё утилитой chdbfl.exe, но мне кажется врятли получится.
Причем не получается удалить ни один элемент справочника контрагенты!!!
В чем может быть проблема?
Спасибо.

----------


## Logarifm_andre

Аналогичная проблема.
Спец.утилитой chdbfl.exe так же не помогло.
БД файловая.
Что еще делал:
1. Чистил КШ
2. Выгрузка-Загрузка БД
3. Создавал другого пользователя БД
4. Установил последнюю 8.2.19.106, только что не перевел на 8.3
5. Поставил последний релиз БП Проф 2.0.62.4
щас пробую ТиИ, что там покажет интересно....

---------- Post added at 12:02 ---------- Previous post was at 11:50 ----------

Результата нет, даже после ТиИ. 
Какую-то информацию полезную ТиИ не показал.

----------


## ZAviator

А как заносятся справочники в базу? Случаем не синхронизацией из Управлении торговли?

----------


## Logarifm_andre

Создали обработку, через DBF файл обмен. РС "СоответствияОбъектовДляО  мена" не исп-ся.

---------- Post added at 12:43 ---------- Previous post was at 12:43 ----------

Также заносятся вручную в БП

---------- Post added at 12:47 ---------- Previous post was at 12:43 ----------

Поставил 8.3 так же без результатно

---------- Post added at 13:34 ---------- Previous post was at 12:47 ----------

Косяк релизов!!!!!!!!!!!
Общий модуль ОбменДаннымиСобытияБП процедура ОбменДаннымиОбменУправлен  иеТорговлейБухгалтерияПре  дприятияПередЗаписьюРегис  тра() срабатывает при записи  РегистраСведений "Контактная информация".

---------- Post added at 13:39 ---------- Previous post was at 13:34 ----------

Срабатывает при подписке на событии "ОбменДаннымиОбменУправле  иеТорговлейБухгалтерияПр  дприятияПередЗаписьюРеги  тра"

----------


## ZAviator

т.е. в этом проблема?
Получилось удалить контрагентов?

----------


## Logarifm_andre

Нашел откуда лезет, пока не решил. В процессе

---------- Post added at 14:01 ---------- Previous post was at 13:49 ----------

Удалось удалить!
Итак, когда то была настройка УТ.11 и БП, сейчас ее нет.
Сняв галочку в настройках программы "Исп-ся обмен данными с конфигурациями на платформе 8.2", так же выдавала эта ошибка.
Тогда полез в "Обмены данными" в меню "Сервис"-"Обмен данными с продуктами на платформе 8.2". Удалил эту настройку и все заработало.

----------


## ZAviator

Так, понятно. А если я использую обмен данными с торговлей, что тогда делать? Все равно удалять и создавать заново?

----------


## Logarifm_andre

Удалять ничего не советую, могут быть проблемы потом.
Тут другая видимо проблема. Надо смотреть по коду что происходит и в каком месте ошибка. 
Я могу посоветовать только сделать отладку того куска кода...

----------


## ZAviator

Понятно. Хорошо, попробую. Спасибо.

----------


## ZAviator

> Удалять ничего не советую, могут быть проблемы потом.
> Тут другая видимо проблема. Надо смотреть по коду что происходит и в каком месте ошибка. 
> Я могу посоветовать только сделать отладку того куска кода...


Да уже весь код облазил. Даже обработку написал которая удаляет непосредственно, ничего не получилось.
В результате все-таки удалил план обмена и все получилось. Очень странно конечно же.

----------


## avm3110

> В результате все-таки удалил план обмена и все получилось.


Видать ссылка залипла в механизме регистрации обмена (нужно было бы запустить обработку, которая показывает "взведённые для обмена данные" и ей посмотреть "наличие отсутствия"). Конечно убить сам обмена тоже выход - но как-то уж сильно радикально :eek:

----------


## ZAviator

> Видать ссылка залипла в механизме регистрации обмена (нужно было бы запустить обработку, которая показывает "взведённые для обмена данные" и ей посмотреть "наличие отсутствия"). Конечно убить сам обмена тоже выход - но как-то уж сильно радикально :eek:


Дело в том, что обмен никто не отменял. Пришлось заного его настраивать, и опять справочники не удаляются. Так что я уже не знаю что делать. Решил подождать до перехода на редакцию 3.0.

А что это за обработка?

----------


## avm3110

> А что это за обработка?


Стандартная обработка 1С "Регистрация изменений для обмена" - её можно взять на ИТС (на диске или сайте).
Этой обработкой смотришь на наличие элементов этого справочника в обмене. Если "они там есть", то уже думаешь "а нужны ли они там". Если не нужны - смотришь подписки на события.

----------


## ZAviator

> Стандартная обработка 1С "Регистрация изменений для обмена" - её можно взять на ИТС (на диске или сайте).
> Этой обработкой смотришь на наличие элементов этого справочника в обмене. Если "они там есть", то уже думаешь "а нужны ли они там". Если не нужны - смотришь подписки на события.


Спасибо. Будет время, покопаюсь.

----------

